# معلومات عن طائرات F15 ,f16



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

F15

[COLOR="المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

المهمة: طائرة مقاتلة اعتراضية قصف تكتيكي وتعمل في جميع الاحوال الجوية

المحرك : محركان توربينيان

السرعة: اقصى سرعة 2650 كم / ساعة اي 2ر5 ماك

المدى : 4630 كم بدون خزان اضافي مع الخزانات 5560 كم

التسليح : مدفع عيار 20 ملم سداسي السبطانة مع 940 طلقة 

4 صواريخ سايدويندر و 4 صواريخ سبارو ( جوجو)

7257 كجم من الاسلحة المختلفة ومعدات التشويش الالكتروني
White"][/color]
F16
المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، وهي احدى طائرات الثمانينات ولها القدرة على المناورة العالية في السرعات الاكثر من ضعف سرعة الصوت ( 2 ماك ) ذات مقعد واحد 

المهمة : طائرة قاذفة مقاتلة متعددة المهام لغرض المطاردة والاعتراض والقصف التكتيكي 

المحرك : محرك توربيني واحد 

السرعة : اقصى سرعة 2230 كم / ساعة

مدى التنقل : 3890 كم . بخزان وقود اضافي 

التسليح : مدفع عيار 20 ملم سلاير السبطانات

6 صواريخ سايدويندر ( جوجو ) + قنبلة زنة 2200 رطل

صواريخ سبارو + صواريخ سكاي كلس جوجو + صواريخ مافريك جو / ارض

معدات تشويش


----------



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

وأرجو أن يكون قد أعجكم الكوضوع يأخواني


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abo-fahad (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخي انت ذكرت في موضوعك هذا المقطع 


> صواريخ سايدويندر ( جوجو )


 
هل المقصود بـ ( جوجو ) هي صورايخ جو / جو 


ام ان المصلح اختصار لكلمه اخري ؟


----------



## fullbank (23 أغسطس 2006)

[MEDIA]fullbank[/MEDIA]شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## fullbank (23 أغسطس 2006)

silent wings[MEDIA]silent wings[/MEDIA]


----------



## fullbank (23 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]شكرا لك اخي الكريم [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------

